# 2005 Sentra hard starting (sometimes)



## weekendmech (May 11, 2009)

I have a 2005 sentra with 100k miles that has a hard time starting when the weather is hot outside. The problem started 6 months ago and then would go away then come back. I can get it started by turning the fuel pump on and wait 5 seconds and then it will start. Now it will take two tries of this to get it started. It appears the problem is getting worse now. Before I shotgun any parts at the car any body have any idea's. And also there is no ck eng light on.


----------



## car5car (Mar 10, 2009)

It is leaking fuel pressure regulator of some internal fuel leak (fuel goes back in tank. Attach fuel pressure gauge and see how fast pressure drops down after engine is turned off.


----------



## weekendmech (May 11, 2009)

the problem is a little different now. If the engine is cold, no problems. If the engine is warm it takes a couple of starts and the engine runs rough for thirty seconds. Man I hope it's not the fuel pump. I think there is a recall on it! I HATE GOING TO THE DEALER


----------



## dboyer (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a 2005 Sentra just coming up to 60K that started having this identical problem last summer. Starts perfectly, within a few seconds, when cold. But I must crank it for 5-8 seconds when it's hot. I live in FL so after driving it to work it stays warm enough that when I start it at lunch it's hard starting. The last month or so when it's been cold here and the engine cools off completely before lunch- it starts fine- again p[rvoing that it's something about the heat that's triggering the issue.


----------



## blackqg (Nov 24, 2010)

???? i know its been a while but have any of yall got the problem fixed if so what was yall issue that caused it, thanks


----------



## dboyer (Jul 17, 2009)

I've still not dealt with the issue since it's more of an annoyance than anything. Was planning to get it into the shop this fall but at the last oil change (70K) it needed a transmission flush/fill and rear brake work so fixing this problem went out the window- for now.


----------

